# What Tank Shape?



## Aqua sobriquet (4 May 2019)

One for the experts maybe. What shape do folks think is easiest to design an aquascape for, a Cube or Rectangular tank? Design is something I have trouble with and I can’t help thinking maybe I’m making it difficult for myself using a cube. I really like the aesthetic of cubes though.


----------



## azawaza (4 May 2019)

Cube would be a challenge, especially if you have to consider rule of thirds etc. from three or four viewing sides.

Rectangle shaped tanks allows you more leeway with the play on depth; also, increased length allows you to play with more ‘white space’, making your scape look deceptively larger.

Also, do consider the tank’s location and how it would fit in with the aesthetics of the surrounding furniture and/or house layout etc. Sometimes boring corners of the house can be brighten up with cube tanks. Alternatively, ugly walls or pipings can be hidden by long rectangular tanks too.

Maybe start with a rectangular one and move on to a cube later in your fishkeeping/aquascaping journey? 

Hope you enjoy the process, every little minute of it


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (4 May 2019)

I’m not an expert, but I am a designer.
Rectangle all day long!
Google ‘golden ratio’ and it’s fascinating. It’s what the rule of thirds is based on.


----------



## sparkyweasel (4 May 2019)

If you like the look of the cube, I would stick with it. If you're not great at design, you need to learn a bit, so you can learn how to scape a cube as easily as how to scape a long tank.
There are lots of good cube scapes on the net you can take inspiration from. They can be useful to form an idea of what you want to achieve. If you have a good idea of what you want the end result to look like, you can work out how to get there, and of course get more advice here. 
Once you have some ideas, it's a good plan to build a mock tank where you can play around with hardscapes etc.
Also, when you're getting somewhere close in the mock tank, you can post  pics and invite more specific advice.
If you can use image editing software, even quite badly, you can use it to add plants to your hardscape pics, even if it's just green blobs to give you an idea of what it will look like planted.
And yes, enjoy it all. 
hth


----------



## zozo (4 May 2019)

One of the best cubes ever.. I mean in composition.. Rather huge, but sized down it can work the same.. A centre point island layout, with the rule of 3ths within that centre. 


As stated in the vid, one of the most difficult to master compositions more in 360° view angle. Imho that is what a cube needs to be at least 3 sides in view, but than still need to go according the 4th non view side as well.

I wouldn't know what else to do with a cube.. But that's just me.


----------



## TBRO (5 May 2019)

Also consider a pseudo cube, I.e square base but slightly taller than it is wide. 30 wide x 30 deep x 36 tall would be cool. That would get away from the symmetry but keep the same foot print. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (5 May 2019)

A  while back a shop ,  sadly now not trading, I know had three display tanks a guess here something like 5ft and 4ft deep marine , a 4ft x 20" guess? Freshwater at front of shop with Java moss and crypts with shoals of Congo,Rummy Nose and Cardinal Tetras,but the real highlight for me was the third show tank on one side all the frehwater row of fish on  the other side it led to the back were the smaller marine section was. The tank was a cube guessing again 3FTX 3ft and 2ft deep with a tree trunk in the middle java moss and fern on it with a selection of barbs all medium size dancing all round the wood it was viewable all sides. Think he later changed the fish for a number of Pirhanas , I prefered it with the Barbs but it still looked awesome, last time I went past it was boarded up,it changed ownership bit sad really


----------



## TBRO (5 May 2019)

PARAGUAY said:


> A  while back a shop ,  sadly now not trading, I know had three display tanks a guess here something like 5ft and 4ft deep marine , a 4ft x 20" guess? Freshwater at front of shop with Java moss and crypts with shoals of Congo,Rummy Nose and Cardinal Tetras,but the real highlight for me was the third show tank on one side all the frehwater row of fish on  the other side it led to the back were the smaller marine section was. The tank was a cube guessing again 3FTX 3ft and 2ft deep with a tree trunk in the middle java moss and fern on it with a selection of barbs all medium size dancing all round the wood it was viewable all sides. Think he later changed the fish for a number of Pirhanas , I prefered it with the Barbs but it still looked awesome, last time I went past it was boarded up,it changed ownership bit sad really



That wasn’t the shop in Cefn y Bedd, North Wales was it? Remember visiting there years ago. Well ahead of it’s time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (5 May 2019)

TBRO said:


> That wasn’t the shop in Cefn y Bedd, North Wales was it? Remember visiting there years ago. Well ahead of it’s time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The shop was in Greater Manchester , really knowleable owners at the time. Shame so many good shops have gone


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 May 2019)

Definitely a rectangle, like @The Accidental Aquascaper mentions above...golden ratio, rule of thirds and the Fibonacci numbers etc.

I also really like the aspect ratio of shallow tanks, they often equate to the silver ratio, or even wider. It's an aspect ratio we're used to viewing the world through; most TV's and cinema screens have a similar aspect ration so we're already familiar and comfortable with it.

As a scaper it gives me much more room to play with and many more options to create depth and perspective and a more complex environment, which holds interest and attention for longer, and probably makes critters feel more at home.

A shallow tank 60x40x25(h)cm, not a great image, but I'm sure you get the idea...




I find cubes are more difficult to scape effectively...


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (6 May 2019)

TBRO said:


> Also consider a pseudo cube, I.e square base but slightly taller than it is wide. 30 wide x 30 deep x 36 tall would be cool. That would get away from the symmetry but keep the same foot print.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Many of the “Cubes” aren’t quite actually. The Dennerle range are:

20 x 20 x 25
25 x 25 x 30
30 x 30 x 35
38 x 38 x 43

The Ehiem Aquastyle 35 is:

31 x 31 x 36

The extra height allows for substrate.


----------



## PARAGUAY (9 May 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Definitely a rectangle, like @The Accidental Aquascaper mentions above...golden ratio, rule of thirds and the Fibonacci numbers etc.
> 
> I also really like the aspect ratio of shallow tanks, they often equate to the silver ratio, or even wider. It's an aspect ratio we're used to viewing the world through; most TV's and cinema screens have a similar aspect ration so we're already familiar and comfortable with it.
> 
> ...


The second scape looks like a snapshot of part of a larger scape so for me it works,a full aquascape in a small nano the hardscape must really be thought out eg Nigels Mountain Scape 36l ,journals


----------



## Mikefaz (14 Feb 2021)

TBRO said:


> That wasn’t the shop in Cefn y Bedd, North Wales was it?


I suspect the shop you are referring to was Alison’s Aquarium, used to be in walking distance from my house, I spent many a day just chatting, gleaning knowledge and being inspired. Also put plenty of money across his counter!
as you say, ahead of its time and my initial inspiratio.


----------

